# How much faff..... To plumb or not to plumb that is the question.



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

On my seemingly endless search for bargains I have a possibility of getting a machine that "needs" plumbing in!

i.e. It comes complete with 2m pipes and stuff

a) How hard/faffy are they to plumb in?

Do I need filters and such like or is it just a question of screwing a washing machine hose onto it?

b) How hard/faffy are they NOT to plumb in.

Can I just stick the inlet pipe into a bucket.... OK I know I probably can't do that but

(I have seen some discussion of "flojet" pumps and gizmos - which tbh seems more faff that "proper" plumbing.

Am I right in assuming the "plumbing" for the outlet is just to drain the drip tray (rather than greater volumes of water).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where in the country are you? How's your tap water? Hard/soft?

I'm not sure I could go back to a tank after being plumbed, it's just so.....good.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Where in the country are you? How's your tap water? Hard/soft?
> 
> I'm not sure I could go back to a tank after being plumbed, it's just so.....good.


Peterborough/East Midlands - It's not really hard.... but I emigrated from London so thats a relative measure!

{Edit} Actually I just checked on Anglian Water website and they say it's HARD.....


o help set your domestic appliances, the water hardness in different units is:  250.5 mg/l (or parts per million):Calcium Carbonate 100.2 mg/l (or parts per million):Calcium 17.435 °Cegrees Clark 25.05 °Fegrees French 14.228 °dHegrees German 2.505 mmol/l:Millimoles


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Where in the country are you? How's your tap water? Hard/soft?
> 
> I'm not sure I could go back to a tank after being plumbed, it's just so.....good.


Agreed about the plumbed v tank.

When you say 'needs' plumbing in.... What's he machine? I've run my Fracino all year, out of a gallon bottle. Is it a rotary pump?

I think i now have 'dishwasher syndrome'! That is, even filling a bottle once a month is becoming tedious


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

No big name! said:


> Agreed about the plumbed v tank.
> 
> When you say 'needs' plumbing in.... What's he machine? I've run my Fracino all year, out of a gallon bottle. Is it a rotary pump?
> 
> I think i now have 'dishwasher syndrome'! That is, even filling a bottle once a month is becoming tedious


Rioba Milano and/or Firenze - can't find out much info (from a Dutch website)

But:

1-group espresso machine

One multi movable nozzle

One water tap for tea

Stainless steel 18/10

6 selection options

(espresso, double espresso, coffee, double coffee, tea, time button)

Water Boiler 1.5 liter

GS certification

Water 3/8 - 3/8, 2 meters long

Drainage 16 mm, 2 meters long

WxHxD: 30.0 x 42.0 x 42.0 cm

230 V / 1950 W / 50/60 Hz

Weight: 26.0 kg

(The other is very similar but a bit bigger)

It has "some sort of" E61 group


----------

